# G-Scale Magazines



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I know that this has been asked before, but it seems like many companies have gone belly-up. So......

What G-Scale Magazines are there besides Garden Railways and Narrow Gauge & Shortline Gazette that are *still* printing?

Okay, so there is:

Finescale Railroader (There are down to only two per year; part of Westlake Publishing)
G1MRA (British)
Gartenbahm (German)
Gartenbahn Profi (German)
Garden Railways
Garden Rail (British)
Light Iron Digest
LGB Depesche *(?Cannot find their site?)*
Model Railway News *(?Cannot find their site?)*
Narrow Gauge & Shortline Gazette
Steam in the Garden *(?There site looks like they are done, please correct me if I am wrong?)* 
Thanks for those who have responded!!


Edit: Added list of G-Scale Magazines still in publication


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Steam in the Garden"


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Does Finescale Railroader still do one or two a year? I know that Gartenbahm is really excellent but you need a translation.

Dave


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Model railway news covers all scales but usually has good reviews on g scale. They also have a dcc column with outdoor operations.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Eh, Model Railway News always seemed to be more of a paper "shill" for companines vs and real reporting or articles... but yeah, the do seem to have G stuff in it from time to time (mainly seems to be Bachman stuff)


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Westlake Publishing does 3 Issues a year now I think; Industrial, NG, and *Logging*


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

IMHO, I got to disagree with parkdesigner, I think they put a very good magazine with lots of info.. 

BulletBob


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

There is one from Britain called Garden Rail. It is still in publication. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No modern mainline ones, oh well. GRYs keeps me going.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The G1MRA has a quarterly newsletter, which is a real nice magazine, mostly around UK live steam, but has some good articles. You have to join up to get it, they also have a web site, but you have to be a member to get on it. Bit stuffy group!


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob - they may have a good amount of info - but by the looks of their Bachmann K-27 review - it's darn clear that MRN doesn't do their own research - the report was a "puff" piece - people in the real world were having counterweights lock up, class lights were the wrong color, cab doors wouldn't open, and yet here is MRN saying the engine was great! Total shill!


----------

